# Project S3 Build



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome to our in house Project S3. The goal of this build is to use top quality products to enhance an already great platform. This car starts it’s life as a 2015 Audi S3 Prestige in Sepang Blue. We decided that the Magnetic ride suspension was a to limiting in suspension options so we went for the standard suspension.










The first step in the series will be to upgrade the wheels and suspension. As a authorized BBS dealer, we went with 20 X 8.5 Silver CH-R wrapped with 245/30R20 Pirelli Pzero tires. This setup provides a quality wheel that lowers the weight of the factory wheels even while the size increased and inch. Since the S3 launched last fall, the aftermarket suspension choices were limited. We decided on the H&R Super Sport Springs which lowered the car roughly one inch. The ride remained compliant but firm. We plan on using a coilover setup when they become available.


















Soon to be more stay tuned for updates!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great! I wish Naples speed still did APR flashes
!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Excited to see, as a future S3 owner. One very nice upgrade often overlooked is replacement paddle shifters: S2T and DoubleApex make nice ones. Too bad you guys didn't go with adaptive suspension & wait for the upgraded units. That said, I can see how it is a compromise for a more focused set up like yours while being an amazing feature for those of us who don't want to alter the factory suspension (beyond some possible OEM RS3 upgrades?).


----------



## RyanE89 (Jul 23, 2009)

What offset did you go with on those wheels? Spacers?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

WOW! That looks awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

RyanE89 said:


> What offset did you go with on those wheels? Spacers?


Offset is an ET40, no spacers needed. If this setup is something you are interested in or something similar please don't hesitate to let us know we ship all over the country.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

The CH never looks wrong, love those wheels, miss my old ones so much now...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

sevenVT said:


> The CH never looks wrong, love those wheels, miss my old ones so much now...


Couldn't agree more! CH never goes out of style. Our friends at BBS have a winner with the CIR too. Thought you might want to see the look on the same car...








[/url]Project S3 - BBS CIR by Naples Speed, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Couldn't agree more! CH never goes out of style. Our friends at BBS have a winner with the CIR too. Thought you might want to see the look on the same car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, I looked at those as well. TBH pretty much a week after I said I missed my old CH's, (not your CH-R but little difference really) I went out and bought the CH's in the bright silver again. I'm a softy for the old style CH.

What strikes me now is that I could swear my sports sit almost as low as your supers.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Car looks amazing. What else do you have planned for it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

SoftballBud31 said:


> Car looks amazing. What else do you have planned for it?


Racing...lots of racing. 

It has APR's Carbon Fiber Intake. We're in talks with some of our other manufacturers as to what the next step should be. Stay tuned.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Racing...lots of racing.
> 
> It has APR's Carbon Fiber Intake. We're in talks with some of our other manufacturers as to what the next step should be. Stay tuned.


Update?


----------

